# Frohe Ostern!



## Finke20 (14. April 2022)

Ich wünsche der Anglerboard-Redaktion und natürlich alles Boardis ein schönes Osterfest .
Ja mal sehen ob der Osterhase auch Fische bringt.


----------



## Tikey0815 (14. April 2022)

Alles gute und beste zum Osterfeste !


----------



## Vanner (14. April 2022)

Die besten Wünsche zum Osterfest an alle Boardies und ihre Familien.
Nix mit Angeln, bin arbeiten.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. April 2022)

Jo, danke und ebenso.
Gleich wird bestimmt Freude aufkommen, muss nämlich noch Einkaufen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. April 2022)

Ich Wünsche Euch auch

Blau Gestreilichte Eier


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. April 2022)

Frag mal die Jungen was es ist

Weihnachten, Karfreitag, Ostern, Auffahrt, Pfingsten und ihre Bedeutung


----------



## Lajos1 (14. April 2022)

Hallo,

ich wünsche auch allen ein frohes Osterfest.
Zum Angeln gehe ich erst wieder nach Ostern los. Da ich schon nunmehr seit 10 Jahren Rentner bin, kann ich schön an normalen Werktagen Angeln und gehe an Wochenenden sowie Feiertagen nur ausnahmsweise los.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Captain_H00k (14. April 2022)

Schöne Feiertage für euch alle !
Genießt die Zeit mit Familie & Freunden


----------



## Tikey0815 (14. April 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Frag mal die Jungen was es ist
> 
> Weihnachten, Karfreitag, Ostern, Auffahrt, Pfingsten und ihre Bedeutung


Ein Teil wird sicher nur "Einfahren" kennen  aber es wird geläufig sein, dass an diesen Tagen Frei ist  also wünschen wir denen auch frohe Ostern


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. April 2022)

Ich wünsche euch allen + Familien ebenfalls frohe Ostern und viele bunte Eier
im Nest!
 Ich selbst fahre an verschiedene Vereins- und Verbandsgewässer wie Fluß, Weiher, Fluß und Kanal... 
Probiere mein Glück mal auf Karpfen, Bachforellen und Aal, werde über die Feiertage so bis 23.00 ca. ein paar Mal Nachtangeln....


----------



## Hering 58 (14. April 2022)

Ich wünsche euch allen  ein schönes Osterfest und viele bunte Eier.


----------



## Ron73 (14. April 2022)

Endlich mal wieder ein langes Wochenende . Wünsche auch allen Boardies und deren Angehörigen schöne Ostertage. Bleibt alle gesund!


----------



## zokker (14. April 2022)

Ich wünsche auch allen ein frohes Osterfest.


----------



## Luis2811 (14. April 2022)

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Fest, viele Fische und immer schön Negativ bleiben.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. April 2022)

Euch allen wünsche ich auch ein schönes Osterfest.


----------



## Jason (14. April 2022)

Ich schließe mich dem an. Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Osterfest und erholsame Tage. Werde morgen mit meinem Sohn und einem Freund zum angeln an einem Teich fahren. Das ist das erste mal in diesem Jahr für mich und wird auch Zeit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Blueser (14. April 2022)

Euch allen ebenfalls frohe Ostern. Und seit mit euren Familien nachsichtig, ihr habt nur diese ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. April 2022)

Frohe Ostern allen Boardies !


----------



## Seele (15. April 2022)

Happy Easer an alle. Geht fischen, fangt Fisch und zeigt uns den Fisch.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (15. April 2022)

frohe ostern zu wünschen, ist wohl bei diesem kirchenmissstand nicht mehr zeitgemäss -

daher wünsche ich allen hier ein paar schöne tage.


----------



## Stippi68 (15. April 2022)




----------



## ollidi (15. April 2022)

Frohe Ostern Euch allen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. April 2022)

Schöne Osterfeiertage


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. April 2022)

Auch von mir schöne, erholsame Feiertage und viel Spass beim angeln.


----------



## Astacus74 (15. April 2022)

An Alle Frohe Ostern, viel Spaß beim Eier suchen und geht raus und fangt den Fisch







Gruß Frank


----------



## honig-im-kopf (16. April 2022)

na, die beiden dürften mir gern helfen ...


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. April 2022)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> na, die beiden dürften mir gern helfen ...


Meine Missus würde sagen „den Krückstock hälste mal schön selber“


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. April 2022)

ich wünsche auch allen ein frohes, gesegnetes Osterfest


----------

